# το φλασάκι, το στικάκι και το USB



## Hellegennes (Oct 5, 2012)

*Flash*, *φλας* ή *μνήμη φλας*, είναι ένας τύπος ψηφιακής μνήμης, που αξιοποιεί κύκλωμα (τρανζίστορ) παρά μαγνητικό (δισκέτες, σκληροί δίσκοι), οπτικό (CD, DVD) ή οπτικομαγνητικό μέσο (MiniDisc, Floptical). Μνήμες flash χρησιμοποιούνται και για φορητά, αποθηκευτικά μέσα αλλά και ως μνήμες ROM στο υλικολογισμικό (firmware) διάφορων συσκευών.

*USB* (*Universal Serial Bus* - *Ενιαίος Σειριακός Δίαυλος*) είναι ένα πρότυπο επικοινωνίας μεταξύ περιφερειακών συσκευών και κάποιας κεντρικής συσκευής που διαθέτει ολοκληρωμένα κυκλώματα (επιτραπέζιος Η/Υ, λάπτοπ, νέτμπουκ, σμάρτφοουν, τάμπλετ, κ.ά.). Το πρότυπο επικοινωνίας βασίζεται σε μια υποδοχή, κοινή για όλες αυτές τις συσκευές. Λανθασμένα χρησιμοποιείται πολλές φορές αντί του όρου *φλασάκι* (flash) ή *στικάκι* (USB stick), για να υποδηλώσει την αποθηκευτική συσκευή μορφής στικ, που βασίζεται σε μνήμη flash. Οι όροι _φλασάκι_ και _στικάκι_ έχουν κυριαρχήσει, και αν και δεν είναι ακριβείς, είναι τουλάχιστον μοναδικοί. Αντιθέτως, ο όρος *USB* καλύπτει όλην την γκάμα συσκευών που χρησιμοποιούν τον εν λόγω δίαυλο, δηλαδή από εξωτερικούς σκληρούς δίσκους, μέχρι φωτογραφικές μηχανές κι από ποντίκια μέχρι καφετιέρες, φορτιστές και πλήθος ηλεκτρικών συσκευών.

Ιστορικά, πολλές από τις συσκευές που σήμερα συνδέονται μέσω USB, παλιότερα χρησιμοποιούσαν σειριακή θύρα (serial port -_συνήθως RS-232_) ή παράλληλη (parallel port). Σήμερα οι περισσότερες συσκευές λειτουργούν μέσω USB, για λόγους συμβατότητας αλλά και ταχύτητας (η USB 3.0 είναι αυτήν την στιγμή ο ταχύτερος δίαυλος για τέτοιου είδους συσκευές, με μέγιστο θεωρητικό ρυθμό 5 Gbps). Οι περισσότερες ηλεκτρικές συσκευές που χρησιμοποιούν τον δίαυλο, δεν αξιοποιούν κάποια προγραμματιστική λειτουργία της κεντρικής συσκευής, αλλά απλά παίρνουν ρεύμα.

Οπότε έχουμε:

*USB device* = *συσκευή USB* ή *συσκευή ενιαίου σειριακού διαύλου* (αν θέλουμε να αυξήσουμε τον _δείκτη μπλα μπλα_)
*USB flash drive* ή *USB stick* ή *flash stick* ή *flash memory stick* = *φλασάκι* ή *στικάκι*
*Flash memory* = *μνήμη φλας* (ή _flash_)
*USB* = *Ενιαίος σειριακός δίαυλος* ή *USB*


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2012)

Μπράβο, Helle. Έχω βαρεθεί αυτές τις μέρες να διαβάζω για το USB της Λαγκάρντ· άσε που στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι επρόκειτο για σεξουαλικό υπονοούμενο.

Δείτε δύο παραδείγματα από τη χτεσινή Καθημερινή:

ο πρόεδρος ο Βαγγέλης ο Βενιζέλος πήρε το USB με τα ονόματα
ο καταλύτης μιας διαδικασίας πολιτικής αποσυνθέσεως είναι ένα USB –τέχνημα αποθηκεύσεως ηλεκτρονικών πληροφοριών– που περιείχε στοιχεία Ελλήνων με καταθέσεις δισεκατομμυρίων σε τράπεζα της Ελβετίας.


Στη Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Serial_Bus (και Βικιπαίδεια)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB_flash_drive


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2012)

Πάνω που πήγα να πω μπράβο στον Μπάμπη Παπαδημητρίου, που τιτλοφόρησε το σημερινό του άρθρο στην Καθημερινή «Το στικάκι της ντροπής», στη δεύτερη κιόλας παράγραφο με περίμενε το σοκ:

Η απίθανη ιστορία με το στικάκι (*flashάκι*, το αποκαλεί, πολύ σωστά, ο νυν προϊστάμενος) που βρήκε (ευτυχώς!) ο Βαγγέλης Βενιζέλος στο κουτί με τα πράγματα που παίρνει μαζί του ο απολυόμενος υπουργός, θυμίζει εκείνες τις ανόητες, όσο και επικίνδυνες, αιτιολογίες. (Η επισήμανση, δική μου.)

Μα, πείτε μου, τι καταλαβαίνετε εσείς; Ότι ο νυν προϊστάμενος (του ΣΔΟΕ, υποθέτω, ο Στέλιος Στασινόπουλος) λέει «φλασάκι» αντί για «στικάκι» ή ότι προφέρει «φλαSHάκι» αντί για «φλασάκι»; Υποθέτω το πρώτο. Οπότε, γιατί «flashάκι» και όχι και «stickάκι»;


Επανάληψη: _φλασάκι, στικάκι, παρτάκι, γκαζάκι, κεκάκι, γκρουπάκι, φλιπεράκι, νομιστεράκι, ταπεράκι, κιλοτάκι_, όλα με ελληνικά γράμματα από την αρχή ως το τέλος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 6, 2012)

Να κάνουμε διαγωνισμό και για το πιο αστείο φλασάκι; Ορίστε μια πρώτη επιλογή, εδώ, από όπου διάλεξα αυτή την εκδοχή:






Καλή όρεξη! :lol:


----------



## sarant (Oct 6, 2012)

Εγώ το λέω και "κλειδάκι" επηρεασμένος από τα γαλλικά (όπου είναι clé USB). Έχουν βγει και μερικά κλειδόμορφα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2012)

Δεν μπορώ να βρω αυτό που θέλω στα φλασάκια (κάποιον φλάσερ, δηλαδή), αλλά προς το παρόν πάρτε νίντζα και Γουίνι.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 6, 2012)

Για να είναι πιο πλήρες το ρεπορτάζ, πρέπει να μας βάλετε και λινκ πού μπορούμε να τα αγοράσουμε :)


----------



## UsualSuspect (Oct 6, 2012)

και thumb drive αμερικανιστί (νομίζω)


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2012)

UsualSuspect said:


> και thumb drive αμερικανιστί (νομίζω)



Τόσο το Memory Stick της Sony όσο και το ThumbDrive της Trek Technology ξεκίνησαν σαν επωνυμίες.


----------



## Earion (Oct 6, 2012)

Εμείς ταλαντευόμαστε ανάμεσα σε φλασάκι και στικάκι. Οι Ιταλοί το λένε πένα (penna) ή κλειδάκι (chiavetta).


----------



## SBE (Oct 6, 2012)

Έχω κλειδοστικάκια (δε μου αρεσουν, είναι εκτεθειμένος ο ακροδέκτης), σκέτα φλασάκια και πρόσφατα μου εδωσαν ένα διαφημιστικό που είναι στυλό και ξεκολλάει από το πανω μέρος το μαραφέτι και πολύ μου άρεσε. 
Ο Ζαζουλόγατος όμως...

από εδώ


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2013)

Και βέβαια η γενική πτώση ακούγεται όλο και περισσότερο, από επίσημα και ανεπίσημα χείλη: *του στικακιού*. Δίπλα στο ήδη διαδεδομένο «του φλασακιού».
Γιατί όχι; Δίπλα στα «του σακακιού» ας κάνουμε κάτι και για τα άλλα υποκοριστικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 8, 2013)

nickel said:


> Και βέβαια η γενική πτώση ακούγεται όλο και περισσότερο, από επίσημα και ανεπίσημα χείλη: *του στικακιού*.


Οφείλω πάντως να καταθέσω μια γενική που έχω ακούσει στα παιδικά μου χρόνια από άλλα παιδάκια: το κοριτσάκι - του κοριτσάκου.


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2013)

Με πληροφορούν ότι διαδομένη είναι η γενική «στικακίου». Όπως λέμε *_σακακίου_, *_σοκακίου_ ή *_παγκακίου_, υποθέτω...


----------



## Earion (Jan 9, 2013)

Φτιάχτηκε αμέσως και λέξη: στικοπουλιάδα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 9, 2013)

Μα το σωστό δεν είναι *στικακιάδα*; (Ορίστε, να γκουγκλίζεται και αυτό, τώρα.)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα το σωστό δεν είναι *στικακιάδα*; (Ορίστε, να γκουγκλίζεται και αυτό, τώρα.)


Αυτό σκέφτηκα κι εγώ, ότι το σωστό θα ήταν _στικακιάδα_. (Δεύτερο γκούγκλισμα.)


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Στο πρότυπο του *λακριντί*, προτείνω να φτιάξουμε και το *λαγκαρντί* — ή, ακόμα καλύτερα, το *λανγκαρντί* (για να το λένε και οι Συριζαίοι).


----------



## bernardina (Jan 9, 2013)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Στο πρότυπο του *λακριντί*, προτείνω να φτιάξουμε και το *λαγκαρντί* — ή, ακόμα καλύτερα, το *λανγκαρντί* (για να το λένε και οι Συριζαίοι).



Μια μικρή διόρθωση: το σωστό είναι λακιρντί;)


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Μια μικρή διόρθωση: το σωστό είναι λακιρντί;)



Το τουρκικό είναι λακερδί _λακιρντί_. Το διαδεδομένο ελληνικό είναι *λακριντί*.


----------



## daeman (Jan 9, 2013)

nickel said:


> Το τουρκικό είναι λακερδί _λακιρντί_. Το διαδεδομένο ελληνικό είναι *λακριντί*.



+1. 
Τεκμηρίωση: λεξιλογική (επειδή στη Λεξιλογία υπάρχει νήμα για όλα) και εξωλεξική:

Η ώρα των Λυκοκομιλφών






Άσε, Λαγκάρντ, φρανσέ χανούμ
Μια καραλίστα έχω από σε
Μου το 'στειλες το μπουγιουρντί
Νισάφ, γιαβρούμ, έλα κουζούμ, αυτά συμβαίν'

Έλα, λουλούδι του μπαχτσέ
για να μας κάμεις λακριντί
Έλα, λουλούδι του μπαχτσέ
ντουγρού εις τον ανακριτή
εκμέκ! (ρεφρέν)

Ακούστε 100% ελληνικά γίβεντα, από τον Χάρη Ρεζίλη και πείτε: «Μπρρρρρράβο, Χάρη!»

Παράτα το χαϊβάν-ντουλάπ,
τις τσαχπινιές
Η υπομονή μας μπαϊλντί
Μόλογα τα, βρε σεβνταλή
Αμάν γιαβρούμ, έλα κουζούμ, ετσά happen
μες στον οντά για νταχντιρτί
Εσύ και όλοι οι τουρλού

(Ρεφρέν)

Επιτέλους, αυτό είναι ελληνικό τραγούδι!

Σου 'χω χαρίσει το ντουνιά
Πασαλιμάν', ωχ, και τσιφλίκ
Κι αν δε σου φτάνουνε κι αυτά
Καϊμακτσαλάν και Σαλονίκ

Έλα, λουλούδι του μπαχτσέ
για να μας κάμεις λακριντί
Έλα, λουλούδι του μπαχτσέ
ντουγρού εις τον ανακριτή,
εκμέκ!

Ακούστε! Μμμμ, τι τραγουδισταράς! Sings like the cat that swallowed the canary.
Ακούστε και πείτε όλοι: «Φτου σου, Ρεζίλη! Είσαι άπιαστος!» :twit:


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2013)

Αναδημοσιεύω από τις σελίδες του Γλωσσικού Παρατηρητηρίου στο facebook μια ενδιαφέρουσα τοποθέτηση του Κ. Βαλεοντή (προέδρου της ΕΛΕΤΟ) σχετικά με τα _στικάκια_:

Ο πλήρης όρος είναι: USB flash memory stick (που στην ουσία είναι είδος εξωτερικού οδηγού – drive – που συνδέεται στον υπολογιστή)

Ας δούμε τα συνθετικά με τη σειρά:

USB = universal serial bus -> καθολική σειριακή αρτηρία 
(ο όρος έχει τυποποιηθεί στη Βάση TELETERM. Πρόκειται για τρόπο σύνδεσης σε "θύρα" υπολογιστή και έχει υιοθετηθεί το αρκτικόλεξο USB και στα ελληνικά) και είναι εντελώς λάθος να λέει κανένας ως ουσιαστικό μόνο του "το USB"

flash memory -> αστραπιαία μνήμη 
(και αυτός ο όρος έχει τυποποιηθεί στη Βάση TELETERM. Το "flash" στον όρο αναφέρεται στην αμεσότητα εγγραφής και σβέσης των δεδομένων, "σε χρόνο φλας/αναλαμπής")

flash memory stick -> φλασάκι, στικ, στικάκι, ... (έτσι κυκλοφορεί...)

Αντί, όμως, για όλα αυτά:

flash memory stick -> ραβδόμορφος οδηγός αστραπιαίας μνήμης, ραβδίο αστραπιαίας μνήμης 

και μονολεκτικά: 

flash memory stick -> αστραπιαίο
Και επειδή η σύνδεση είναι πάντοτε USB:

(USB) flash memory stick, stick -> αστραπιαίο USB, αστραπιαίο

Επομένως, η χρήση, μεταφορά, ανταλλαγή και διακίνηση "στικακίων" ή "φλασακίων" και άλλων μπορεί να γίνει "αστραπιαίων".​

Οι απαντήσεις σε δύο σχόλια ήταν:

1)
Τα συνθετικά του όρου, όπως ανέφερα, είναι όροι έγκυροι και χρησιμοποιούνται στην τυποποίηση. Ο πλήρης όρος συνάγεται από αυτά, αλλά δεν έχει καταχωρηθεί στη Βάση όρων, γιατί απλούστατα δεν είχε συναντηθεί αυτούσιος στα τυποποιητικά κείμενα που έχουν επεξεργαστεί οι ομάδες ΜΟΤΟ και ΤΕ48/ΟΕ1. Η συνοπτική απόδοση "αστραπιαίο" χρησιμοποιείται άτυπα μεταξύ των μελών των ομάδων. 
Με την παρούσα αφορμή, όμως, θα εισηγηθώ να εξεταστεί το θέμα και να ληφθεί οριστική απόφαση των ομάδων και της ΕΛΕΤΟ.

2)
Αν θέλουμε κάτι μονολεκτικό, ναι. Και αποδίδεται έτσι το "φλασάκι", που είναι πιο σωστό από το "στικάκι". Με την υπόθεση ότι ο ακροατής ξέρει αγγλικά, το πρώτο αναδεικνύει μια λειτουργική ιδιότητα της μονάδας αυτής, ενώ το δεύτερο την εξωτερική μορφή της. Για έναν που δεν ξέρει αγγλικά, και τα δύο είναι εντελώς αδιαφανείς όροι.​


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2013)

Έχω μια σειρά από απορίες:
Flash memory (both NOR and NAND types) was invented by Dr. Fujio Masuoka while working for Toshiba circa 1980.[2][3] According to Toshiba, the name "flash" was suggested by Dr. Masuoka's colleague, Mr. Shōji Ariizumi, because the erasure process of the memory contents reminded him of the flash of a camera. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_memory

Συνδυάζουμε εμείς τη λειτουργία αυτής της μικροσυσκευής με κάτι αστραπιαίο; Αν θέλαμε να το εξελληνίσουμε, δεν θα υπήρχε κάτι που να θύμιζε περισσότερο αυτό που βλέπουμε, π.χ. ραβδομνήμη;

Η επικαιρότητα έχει επιβάλει το στικάκι. Είναι αδιαφανής όρος το στικάκι που το ξέρουμε καθώς βλέπουμε κάθε μέρα να το μπαινοβγάζει κάποιος στις ειδήσεις; Θα γίνει πιο διαφανής αν γίνει _το αστραπιαίο_; Μα δεν φοβάστε ότι θα γίνει μέρος του ανέκδοτου Thank you, ma’am, thank you, ma’am, thank you, ma’am, thank you, Sam;

Ή μήπως θα πρέπει τώρα να βρούμε κάποιον ελληνικό όρο και για το φλας της φωτογραφικής μηχανής;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 20, 2013)

Καλό θα είναι τώρα να προτείνουν να μετονομάσουμε και το φλας της μηχανής σε "αστραπιαίο", ώστε να έχουμε ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα πριν πούμε τη γνώμη μας.


----------



## sarant (Jan 20, 2013)

Αν είναι να μας θυμίζει κάτι το όνομα, να το πούμε "κλειδάκι" όπως το λέω εγώ και κάμποσοι άλλοι που έχουμε εκτεθεί σε γαλλόφωνο περιβάλλον (όπου είναι clé USB)


----------



## crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πού μπορούμε να εκνευριστούμε εμείς που μεταφράζουμε ΙΤ καθημερινά και προσπαθούμε να τα κάνουμε λιανά στους χρήστες ώστε να καταλαβαίνουν τι θέλουμε να πούμε. 
Επίσης, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αυτούς τους κυρίους αν έχουν δώσει ποτέ σε έναν μέσο χρήστη που δεν ξέρει αγγλικά να διαβάσει κείμενο με αυτούς τους όρους, ώστε να δουν τι θα καταλάβει και να επανεξετάσουν τις προτάσεις τους αν χρειαστεί. 
Τέλος, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν έχει αντιληφθεί η ΕΛΕΤΟ ότι βαδίζει σε δρόμους παράλληλους με τη γλωσσική πραγματικότητα, τους στόχους της μετάφρασης ορολογίας και τις ανάγκες των μεταφραστών, κι αν ναι, ποιοι πιστεύει ότι είναι οι λόγοι και τι θεωρεί ότι μπορεί να κάνει γι' αυτό.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 20, 2013)

Κάτι σαν αυτά δηλαδή;



Πέραν αυτού, οι προτάσεις του κ. Βαλεοντή μού προκαλούν μεγάλη σύγχυση γιατί ξεκινούν με μια πολύ σωστή ανάλυση των αγγλικών όρων για να καταλήξουν σε εντελώς ανεφάρμοστες και αστείες αποδόσεις! Το «ραβδομνήμη» του nickel είναι πολύ πιο ρεαλιστικό: ραβδόσχημη μονάδα αστραπιαίας μνήμης USB > ραβδομνήμη, μια χαρά...


----------



## bernardina (Jan 20, 2013)

crystal said:


> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πού μπορούμε να εκνευριστούμε εμείς που μεταφράζουμε ΙΤ καθημερινά και προσπαθούμε να τα κάνουμε λιανά στους χρήστες ώστε να καταλαβαίνουν τι θέλουμε να πούμε.
> Επίσης, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αυτούς τους κυρίους αν έχουν δώσει ποτέ σε έναν μέσο χρήστη που δεν ξέρει αγγλικά να διαβάσει κείμενο με αυτούς τους όρους, ώστε να δουν τι θα καταλάβει και να επανεξετάσουν τις προτάσεις τους αν χρειαστεί.
> Τέλος, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν έχει αντιληφθεί η ΕΛΕΤΟ ότι βαδίζει σε δρόμους παράλληλους με τη γλωσσική πραγματικότητα, τους στόχους της μετάφρασης ορολογίας και τις ανάγκες των μεταφραστών, κι αν ναι, ποιοι πιστεύει ότι είναι οι λόγοι και τι θεωρεί ότι μπορεί να κάνει γι' αυτό.



:up::bored:


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2013)

Εγώ στο πανεπιστήμιο που έκανα ηλεκτρονική τις θύρες NOR, OR κλπ φλας τις ήξερα. Όπως αυτό της φωτογραφικής μηχανής. 
Αυτοί που σκέφτονται την μετάφραση της ορολογίας συμβουλεύονται κανέναν του κλάδου ή τα βγάζουν από το μυαλό τους;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 20, 2013)

Ακόμη κι αν ποτέ εφαρμοστούν αυτές οι τελείως αλλοπρόσαλλες αποδόσεις, μάλλον θα έχουν την τύχη που είχαν οι αποδόσεις της αυτοκινητιστικής ορολογίας. Από εκεί και πέρα, δεν βλέπω την σχέση _flash_ μνήμης με αστραπιαία εγγραφή/διαγραφή· ούτε από πραγματολογική πλευρά ούτε από πλευράς ετυμολογικής προέλευσης (το ηλεκτρικό πεδίο που διαγράφει την μνήμη είναι που λέγεται _flash_*). Ούτε ο _οδηγός_ κολλάει πουθενά, γιατί το _drive_ είναι, ετυμολογικά, απολίθωμα, παρότι χρησιμοποιείται στα αγγλικά. Η flash δεν έχει μηχανικά, κινούμενα μέρη, οπότε δεν είναι 'drive'. Ακόμα και η _ράβδος_ είναι αδύναμη απόδοση· προτιμώ την αδιαφάνεια του _στικ_ παρά το ετυμολογικό ξεχείλωμα της ράβδου, που θα έχουμε αν θέλουμε ο όρος να περιλαμβάνει τα στικάκια που είναι μικρότερα από το βύσμα τους ή που έχουν σχήμα Μίκυ Μάους και ιπποπόταμου.


* εξαιτίας του flash, μάλιστα, η μνήμη με τον καιρό χάνει την αξιοπιστία της. Το flashing αναφέρεται μόνο στην διαγραφή του cell section.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 21, 2013)

sarant said:


> Αν είναι να μας θυμίζει κάτι το όνομα, να το πούμε "κλειδάκι" όπως το λέω εγώ και κάμποσοι άλλοι που έχουμε εκτεθεί σε γαλλόφωνο περιβάλλον (όπου είναι clé USB)


Με τίποτα «κλειδάκι», με καμία κυβέρνηση, διότι υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις όπου ένα στικάκι χρησιμοποιείται για κλειδί ασφαλείας (βλ. π.χ. http://www.ehow.com/how_6973005_make-usb-security-key.html) και θα προκαλείται σύγχυση.


----------



## sarant (Jan 21, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Με τίποτα «κλειδάκι», με καμία κυβέρνηση, διότι υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις όπου ένα στικάκι χρησιμοποιείται για κλειδί ασφαλείας (βλ. π.χ. http://www.ehow.com/how_6973005_make-usb-security-key.html) και θα προκαλείται σύγχυση.



Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την ένσταση, διότι το ένα αφορά εκατομμύρια χρήστες, ενώ το άλλο ενδιαφέρει μια χούφτα ειδικούς. Και απορώ, στη Γαλλία που το λένε clé, και το ένα και το άλλο, διότι η γαλλική γλώσσα δεν τα πάει καλά με τα υποκοριστικά, δεν παθαίνουν σύγχυση -και θα πάθουμε εμείς που (υποθετικά) θα λέμε "κλειδί" και "κλειδάκι"; Τόσο πιο χαζοί είμαστε; 

Ανεξάρτητα από αυτό, δεν εισηγούμαι στα σοβαρά να το λέμε κλειδάκι, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω την ένσταση.


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2013)

Καλημέρα. 

Εδώ αρχίζει το παιχνίδι της κολοκυθιάς. Και όσο εμείς παίζουμε το παιχνίδι της κολοκυθιάς, έρχονται (συνήθως με καθυστέρηση) οι ημιεπίσημοι φορείς και καταθέτουν τη δική τους εκδοχή, που δυστυχώς δεν δίνει τη λύση, αλλά γίνεται κι αυτή μέρος της κολοκυθιάς. 

Εγώ πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να το λέμε _κλειδάκι_ εμείς που δεν επηρεαζόμαστε από τα γαλλικά, τη στιγμή που (α) το λέμε ήδη _στικάκι_ ή _φλασάκι_ (υποκοριστικά είναι όλα, άλλωστε) και (β) δεν κλειδώνει τίποτα (γιατί, αλήθεια, επικράτησε αυτός ο όρος στα γαλλικά; ).

Η ΕΛΕΤΟ θέλει να βρει κάτι πιο επίσημο, έναν 100% ελληνικό όρο που να μπορεί να μπαίνει στους διαγωνισμούς. (Αλήθεια, πώς το περιγράφουν στα υπουργεία όταν ζητούν κονδύλι για στικάκια των υπουργών; Μνήμες USB, ίσως.) Υπάρχουν πολλοί τέτοιοι όροι στη βάση της ΕΛΕΤΟ που τους ξέρουν μόνο όσοι μεταφράζουν για διαγωνισμούς. Δεν πας στο ηλεκατάστημα να ψωνίσεις με τέτοια ορολογία. Αλλά δεν βλέπω γιατί αυτός ο όρος θα πρέπει ταυτόχρονα να γίνει και όρος καθημερινής χρήσης τη στιγμή που υπάρχει το διάσημο πια _στικάκι_. Και το _φλας_ έχει (στη Magenta) τον λόγιο _καταυγαστήρα_ του, αλλά σε ποια κείμενα θα νιώθατε το κουράγιο να τον βάλετε;


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Καλό θα είναι τώρα να προτείνουν να μετονομάσουμε και το φλας της μηχανής σε "αστραπιαίο", ώστε να έχουμε ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα πριν πούμε τη γνώμη μας.



Διαφωνώ. Αυτό προτείνω να το πούμε «αστράπτον», διότι το «αστραπιαίο» θα συγχέεται με τον όρο για το υπό συζήτηση εξάρτημα συσκευίδιο *μνημίδιο* (τι γελάτε; το μνημόνιο δεν το 'χουμε όλοι στο στόμα μας, και αλλού; ) όταν ο όρος «αστραπιαίο» γι' αυτό το δεύτερο θα επικρατήσει πανηγυρικά εξοβελίζοντας τους παλαιόθεν λανθασμένους βαρβαρισμούς των στικακίων, φλασακίων και ετέρων ξενόφερτων λέξεων, όταν όλοι θα έχουν πλέον στο στόμα τους (εκτός από την τσέπη, το πορτοφόλι, το μπρελόκ συγγνώμη, την κλειδοθήκη, τις θύρες του Η/Υ) το «αστραπιαίο».

Για τo Adobe Flash, ευνόητα, την _πλινθαστραπή_· για τα flash games τα _πλινθαστραπτοπαίγνια_ ή πλινθάστραπτα, για το flash video τον όρο _πλινθαστραπτοκινημεικόνα_ και... συμπληρώστε ελεύθερα.

Επίσης, για τον Flash Gordon θα ήθελα να προτείνω τον Αστραπόγκορντο ή μάλλον Αστραπόγιωργα προς το ελληνικότερον.
Για τον Flesh Gordon δεν έχω να προτείνω τίποτε, γιατί δεν υπάρχει καθιερωμένη από τους ελληνόφωνους απόδοση ώστε να την αγνοήσουμε και να το λέμε όπως μας φωτίσει το αστροπελέκι. 

Αστραπιαίον επί θύραις. Μα τι αστραψιά (φλασιά) φάγανε ξαφνικά;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 21, 2013)

sarant said:


> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την ένσταση, διότι το ένα αφορά εκατομμύρια χρήστες, ενώ το άλλο ενδιαφέρει μια χούφτα ειδικούς. Και απορώ, στη Γαλλία που το λένε clé, και το ένα και το άλλο, διότι η γαλλική γλώσσα δεν τα πάει καλά με τα υποκοριστικά, δεν παθαίνουν σύγχυση -και θα πάθουμε εμείς που (υποθετικά) θα λέμε "κλειδί" και "κλειδάκι"; Τόσο πιο χαζοί είμαστε;
> 
> Ανεξάρτητα από αυτό, δεν εισηγούμαι στα σοβαρά να το λέμε κλειδάκι, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω την ένσταση.



Νίκο, δεν είναι θέμα σπιρτάδας. Σχεδόν καμμία λέξη που προκαλεί σύγχυση δεν έχει να κάνει με IQ. Το θέμα είναι γιατί να ψαχνόμαστε. Αφού μπορούμε να έχουμε ξεχωριστές λέξεις, γιατί να μην έχουμε;

Παρεμπιπτόντως, το usb key δεν αφορά μια χούφτα ειδικούς, χρησιμοποιείται από εκατομμύρια χρήστες. Για παράδειγμα, το Autocad χρησιμοποιεί τέτοιο πράγμα. Ή, αν θέλεις να παίξουμε στα χωράφια της γλώσσας, κι ο Λογογράφος λειτουργεί έτσι. Η διαφορά αυτών των κλειδιών είναι ότι είναι προκατασκευασμένα για συγκεκριμένη χρήση. Πάντως λειτουργούν στην ίδια αρχή και είναι όλα usb κλειδιά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 21, 2013)

Λαμψογόρδιος...


----------



## sarant (Jan 21, 2013)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα.
> 
> Εδώ αρχίζει το παιχνίδι της κολοκυθιάς. Και όσο εμείς παίζουμε το παιχνίδι της κολοκυθιάς, έρχονται (συνήθως με καθυστέρηση) οι ημιεπίσημοι φορείς και καταθέτουν τη δική τους εκδοχή, που δυστυχώς δεν δίνει τη λύση, αλλά γίνεται κι αυτή μέρος της κολοκυθιάς.
> 
> Εγώ πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να το λέμε _κλειδάκι_ εμείς που δεν επηρεαζόμαστε από τα γαλλικά, τη στιγμή που (α) το λέμε ήδη _στικάκι_ ή _φλασάκι_ (υποκοριστικά είναι όλα, άλλωστε) και (β) δεν κλειδώνει τίποτα (γιατί, αλήθεια, επικράτησε αυτός ο όρος στα γαλλικά; ).



Ξαναλέω: ΔΕΝ πρότεινα να καθιερωθεί η ονομασία κλειδάκι. Απλώς, απαντώντας στην (κατ' εμέ ανόητη) ένσταση του Βαλεοντή, ότι "αν δεν ξέρεις αγγλικά, το φλασάκι δεν σου θυμίζει τίποτα", είπα ότι αν θέλει ντε και καλά να του θυμίζει κάτι, ας το πει κλειδάκι, που υπάρχουν και δέκα γαλλοτραφείς που το λένε έτσι (ενώ: αστραπιαίο δεν το λέει κανείς).

Δεν ξέρω και πώς βγαίνει η φατσούλα με τη γλώσσα στο μάγουλο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2013)

sarant said:


> Δεν ξέρω και πώς βγαίνει η φατσούλα με τη γλώσσα στο μάγουλο.



Οδηγίες εδώ — για κανονική φάτσα. Οι φατσούλες είναι δεξιά στο Edit ή το Advanced View. Εμένα μ' αρέσει ο τύπος που σφυρίζει αδιάφορος:


----------



## SBE (Jan 21, 2013)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά εμένα το πιο πάνω μου λέει ότι το παιδάκι έβαλε όλο το τρίγωνο της Τομπλερόν στο στόμα με τη μία.


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2013)

SBE said:


> Συγγνώμη, αλλά εμένα το πιο πάνω μου λέει ότι το παιδάκι έβαλε όλο το τρίγωνο της Τομπλερόν στο στόμα με τη μία.


Yeah, well, it's probably the Toblerone-in-cheek version.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 21, 2013)

Μετά το "USB της Λαγκάρντ" έχουμε και τον "ψηφιακό δίσκο" του Παπακωνσταντίνου (από 'δώ). Υποψιάζομαι ότι, βάσει κειμένου, εννοείται το αυθεντικό CD, αλλά _ψηφιακός δίσκος_ μπορεί να είναι οποιοδήποτε από τα 50+ αποθηκευτικά μέσα που έχουν μορφή δίσκου (Σκληροί δίσκοι, zip, CD, DVD, Minidisc, Laserdisc, GD, Blu-ray, Floppy, MiniDVD, κτλ). Όλα αυτά είναι ψηφιακοί δίσκοι.

Το άρθρο έχει κι άλλο πρόβλημα, στο σημείο που λέει: "Με δεδομένο ότι στους ηλεκτρονικούς υπολογιστές μπορούν να εντοπιστούν όλα τα ψηφιακά αποτυπώματα που αφήνει κάποιος". Αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2013)

Να κλέψω μια παράγραφο από τον Γιάννη Χάρη:

Ελάχιστα παλαιότερο από το ευρώ είναι το _σιντί_ (CD), ένα παράδειγμα που δείχνει τις δύο όψεις του ίδιου νομίσματος. Η μία είναι αυτό που όλο και πιο συχνά ακούμε: «τα σιντίς», ή ακριβέστερα «σιντίζ», ένας πληθυντικός που θα τον εκτρέφει μοιραία η εμμονή στην ξενική γραφή CD (και CDs). Η άλλη είναι να ξορκιστεί τελείως το κακό: _συμπαγής δίσκος_, δοκίμασαν αρχικά να μεταφράσουν, _φωτοφωνικός δίσκος_ κ.ά., ενώ τώρα κερδίζει έδαφος ο *δίσκος ακτίνας*: όλα περιγραφές, επεξηγήσεις, αλλά κανένα τους όνομα, που να μπορεί να συναγωνιστεί, σε συντομία καταρχήν, το _σιντί_. Όσο για την επικρατέστερη, το _δίσκος ακτίνας_, απλώς δεν λέει τίποτα έτσι σκέτο: ίσα ίσα, αφαιρεί το βασικό χαρακτηριστικό, το ότι η ακτίνα είναι Λέιζερ –το αφαιρεί, για να μη βάλουμε στο στόμα μας αυτό που πήγαμε να αποφύγουμε, λέξη «βαρβαρική». Αλλά σύμβαση δεν είναι οι λέξεις; Άρα συνεννοούμαστε και έτσι. Όμως ο _δίσκος_, παλιά, έδωσε _δισκοπωλείο_ και _δισκάδικο_· ο _δίσκος ακτίνας_, τι; Ενώ το _σιντί_, όσο κι αν ξενίζει στην αρχή, μπορεί κάλλιστα να κλιθεί, _τα σιντιά_, να δώσει και _σιντάδικο_, και _σιντιέρα_ το μηχάνημα (το CD player), όπως το λένε ήδη όσοι ασχολούνται επαγγελματικά στο χώρο αυτό (κατά τα _μπανιέρα, ψωμιέρα, μπετονιέρα_ και τόσα άλλα), ενώ το _πικάπ_ πεθαίνει χωρίς να έχει ποτέ μεταγλωττιστεί (_αυτοφωνόγραφος_ είχε προτείνει ο Άγγ. Βλάχος, _δισκοφόρος_ ο Γ. Τζαννετάκος!).
http://yannisharis.blogspot.gr/2007/03/84-cd.html

*Σύμπυκνος δίσκος* και *οπτικός δίσκος* από την ΕΛΕΤΟ. 

Και να μην ξεχάσουμε ότι όλες αυτές τις εβδομάδες ο Πρετεντέρης επέμενε να το λέει... _δισκέτα_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 21, 2013)

Εκπληκτικά τα λέει ο Γιάννης Χάρης.

Ο _οπτικός δίσκος_ μπορεί να είναι μετάφραση μόνο του _optical disc_, που είναι υπερσύνολο των CD, DVD, Blu-ray, κτλ.


----------



## Earion (Jan 21, 2013)

daeman said:


> Για τον Flesh Gordon δεν έχω να προτείνω τίποτε.



Σαρκογιώργης. (Πώς σου φαίνεται;)


----------



## sarant (Jan 21, 2013)

Και στο τραγούδι του Χατζιδάκι δεν λέει για τον Σαρκογιώργη τον χοντρομπαλά;


----------



## SBE (Jan 21, 2013)

Περί οπτικών δίσκων:
Εντάξει βρε Ελληγεννή, οπτικοί δίσκοι είναι όλα αυτά που τα διαβάζει το λέιζερ, αλλά όταν μιλάς για τη νέα ταινία του Τάδε ο άλλος καταλαβαίνει ότι δεν την είδες σε CD. Το Μπλουρέι παρεμπιπτόντως είναι εμπορική επωνυμία, επομένως δεν μεταφράζεται και μας βγάζει από τον κόπο της διευκρίνισης. 
Τα σιντί τα πουλάνε τα δισκάδικα, δε νομίζω να υπάρχει ούτε εκεί σύγχυση και ανάγκη για νέα λέξη, δίσκοι είναι και τα σιντί και πριν δεν είχαμε κασετάδικο και εντούτοις πουλάγανε και κασέτες. 
Το _πικάπ_ δεν θυμάμαι να το χρησιμοποίησα ποτέ, όλοι στερεοφωνικά είχανε όταν άρχισα να ασχολούμαι με τη μουσική- και στέρεο και φορητά στέρεο κλπ. 
Αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς, όπως προχωράει η τεχνολογία σύντομα θα έχουμε νέα μέσα αποθήκευσης ή και καθόλου. Ήδη όλοι οι γνωστοί μου κι εγώ μαζί, έχουμε έξυπνες τηλεοράσεις, κοινώς ιντερνετοτηλεοράσεις. Ούτε Μπλουρέι, ούτε DVD. Και νομίζω ότι στο λάπτοπ μου το τωρινό που είναι ενός έτους δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ το DVD. Οπότε είναι ίσως αργά για να αρχίσουμε τώρα τη συζήτηση για το πώς λέγεται το σιντί.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 21, 2013)

Προσοχή, μην αρχίσετε ακόμα να τους μιλάτε για αποθήκευση στο νέφος, γιατί θα γίνει της τρελής. Ας περιμένουμε πρώτα να αποφασίσουν πώς θα λένε το σιντί, το φλασάκι, το ντιβιντί... Έεεεχουμε καιρό.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 21, 2013)

Τον «δίσκο ακτίνας» πρώτη φορά τον ακούω! Ποιος το σκέφτηκε, και πώς, άραγε; Αφού στο CD χρησιμοποιείται _δέσμη_ λέιζερ (beam), ενώ αν ξέρεις Αγγλικά το _ακτίνα_ σε παραπέμπει στο BluRay, όχι στο CD (αν δεν ξέρεις πάλι, σε παραπέμπει στη φυσική του λυκείου: «Δίσκος ακτίνας r και μάζας m...»). Και, επ' ευκαιρία, αφού το BluRay δεν μεταφράζεται, το DVD (όπως φαίνεται) δεν μεταφράζεται, ας μείνει και το CD αμετάφραστο, δεν πειράζει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 21, 2013)

SBE said:


> Περί οπτικών δίσκων:
> Εντάξει βρε Ελληγεννή, οπτικοί δίσκοι είναι όλα αυτά που τα διαβάζει το λέιζερ, αλλά όταν μιλάς για τη νέα ταινία του Τάδε ο άλλος καταλαβαίνει ότι δεν την είδες σε CD.



Τι θα πει αυτό; Λέω ότι δεν μπορείς να μεταφράσεις _οπτικό δίσκο_ το CD, γιατί τότε το _optical disc_ πώς θα το μεταφράσεις; Όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά η πιθανότητα να βρίσκονται μαζί στο ίδιο κείμενο δεν είναι διόλου αμελητέα.



dharvatis said:


> ...αν δεν ξέρεις πάλι, σε παραπέμπει στη φυσική του λυκείου: «Δίσκος ακτίνας r και μάζας m...»).



"...αποθήκευση σε δίσκο ακτίνας, ακτίνας 70 χιλιοστών... η επιλογή αυτού του μήκους ακτίνας δίσκου ακτίνας..."


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 21, 2013)

*Τέλος στον κωδικό πρόσβασης*
Την ιδέα των USB-«κλειδιών» επεξεργάζεται η Google

(Βήμα)


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2013)

Να επαναλάβουμε μόνο ότι εμείς λέμε «*κλειδί USB*». Ας μην ακολουθούμε συντάξεις της αγγλικής.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 21, 2013)

nickel said:


> Να επαναλάβουμε μόνο ότι εμείς λέμε «*κλειδί USB*». Ας μην ακολουθούμε συντάξεις της αγγλικής.



Ισχύει το ίδιο και για κάτι βήτα υποδοχείς, βήτα αναστολείς κλπ;


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω. Οι ακτίνες πάντως (οι X-rays, ντε) είναι _ακτίνες Χ_.

Γαλλικά:
Bêta-bloquant
les rayons X


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 21, 2013)

Ναι, αλλά τα χρωμοσώματα είναι Χ και Ψ χρωμοσώματα.:)


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2013)

Ίσως θα πρέπει να μετακινήσουμε αλλού αυτή τη συζήτηση. Είναι *χρωμόσωμα Χ* και *χρωμόσωμα Ψ*.

Με την ελπίδα να σοβαρευτούν στη Βικιπαίδεια:
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_χρωμόσωμα


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 21, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Ισχύει το ίδιο και για κάτι βήτα υποδοχείς, βήτα αναστολείς κλπ;


Όχι, εδώ το _β_ μένει στη θέση του. Το ίδιο και με τα Τ και Β (λεμφο)κύτταρα, αλλά *όχι* με τα κύτταρα CD4 και τα σχετικά.

Edit, περί Χ και Ψ: ό,τι κι αν λέει η βικι, η βιολογία είναι σαν τα μαθηματικά - λέμε _ψ_ αλλά γράφουμε _y_


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Προσοχή, μην αρχίσετε ακόμα να τους μιλάτε για αποθήκευση στο νέφος, γιατί θα γίνει της τρελής. Ας περιμένουμε πρώτα να αποφασίσουν πώς θα λένε το σιντί, το φλασάκι, το ντιβιντί... Έεεεχουμε καιρό.



Χε χε: 

cloud computing = υπολογιστική νέφους (a thread on edge computing, teetering)

cloudsourcing = νεφοπορισμός (να 'χεις να πορεύεσαι, while I'm on edge)

Μπόνους: tag: Αμάρτημα το ανάρτημα;, απ' όπου κι ένα κερασάκι: 


diceman said:


> ...
> Με αυτήν τη δημιουργικότητα το *Answer Mode Modem *γίνεται *απαντησιτροπικός διαποδιαμορφωτής *στο Teleterm. Έλεος!



I'll edge away now quietly because if I get started, not even Prostetnic Vogon Jeltz will be able to shut me up...


----------



## Themis (Jan 21, 2013)

Σου είμαι ευγνώμων, δωδεκακισχιλίαρχε Δαεμάνε, που μου γνώρισες τον _απαντησιτροπικό διαποδιαμορφωτή_. Θα πάω να κάνω γιόγκα, με εξτρίμ ασκήσεις αναπνοής, για να μπορέσω να το λέω κιόλας. Όσο για το άλλο που έμαθα, τον Prostetnic Vogon Jeltz, δεν χολοσκάω που θα το έχω ξεχάσει σε ενάμισι λεπτό. Αν μου χρειαστεί, θα ρωτήσω στη Λεξιλογία. Αποθήκευση στο λεξινέφος. Extreeeeemely efficient.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 21, 2013)

Για το σκέτο _modem_, παλιότερα είχε προταθεί -δεν θυμάμαι από ποιον- το *δίαπος*.


----------



## Themis (Jan 21, 2013)

Ο δίαπος δεν γκουγκλίζεται ούτε το βρίσκω στον Liddell-Scott, αλλά με δαιμονίζει. Ξέρεις ποια υποτίθεται ότι ήταν η λογική του σχηματισμού της λέξης;


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2013)

Themis said:


> [...] Όσο για το άλλο που έμαθα, τον Prostetnic Vogon Jeltz, δεν χολοσκάω που θα το έχω ξεχάσει σε ενάμισι λεπτό. ...








Αυτή την ποίηση, αν την ακούσεις, δεν την ξεχνάς ποτέ· θα σου τη θυμίζουν για πάντα οι εφιάλτες.
Υπάρχουν όμως και χειρότερα, που προκαλούν εσωτερική αιμορραγία, ιδιοακροφαγία κ.ά.π.:

Vogon poetry is of course, the third worst in the universe. The second worst is that of the Azgoths of Kria. During a recitation by their poet master Grunthos the Flatulent of his poem "Ode To A Small Lump Of Green Putty I Found In My Armpit One Midsummer Morning " four of his audience died of internal hemorrhaging and the president of the Mid-Galactic Arts Nobbling Council survived only by gnawing one of his own legs off. Grunthos was reported to have been "disappointed" by the poem's reception, and was about to embark on a reading of his 12-book epic entitled "My Favourite Bathtime Gurgles" when his own major intestine--in a desperate attempt to save life itself--leapt straight up through his neck and throttled his brain. The very worst poetry of all perished along with its creator, Paula Nancy Millstone Jennings of Sussex, in the destruction of the planet Earth. Vogon poetry is mild by comparison. 
http://hitchhikers.wikia.com/wiki/Vogon_Poetry 

Α, ναι, ξέχασα: BBC's Vogon Poem Generator, to be delivered to your inbox when you feel unduly happy. 
Guaranteed success at homicide (or suicide, depends on whether there's someone else present).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 21, 2013)

Themis said:


> Ο δίαπος δεν γκουγκλίζεται ούτε το βρίσκω στον Liddell-Scott, αλλά με δαιμονίζει. Ξέρεις ποια υποτίθεται ότι ήταν η λογική του σχηματισμού της λέξης;




Ναι:

Modem = *MOD*ulator-*DEM*odulator = *ΔΙ*αμορφωτής-*ΑΠΟ*διαμορφωτή*Σ* = δίαπος.


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2013)

...
Prod 'em = Premodulator-demodulator = προδιαμορφωτής-αποδιαμορφωτής = πρίαπος  

ασύρματο, με κεραία


----------



## Themis (Jan 21, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ.
Θελξς [= ΘΕμης ΛεΞιλόγοΣ].


----------



## bernardina (Jan 22, 2013)

Themis said:


> Ευχαριστώ.
> Θελξς [= ΘΕμης ΛεΞιλόγοΣ].


Μα όχι, όχι! Θέλξ_*ι*_ς [=ΘΕμης ΛεΞΙλόγοΣ]


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Μα όχι, όχι! Θέλξ_*ι*_ς


Μα ναι, ναι!


----------



## Themis (Jan 22, 2013)

Από τότε που έδιωξε τον γάτο και έβαλε τη γκόμενα, παρατηρώ φρενήρη κατάπτωση ηθών.


----------



## crystal (Jan 22, 2013)

Πλάκα πλάκα, οι αποδόσεις της ΕΛΕΤΟ είναι πράγματι το αντίστοιχο της Vogon poetry... Μπράβο, Δαεμάνε! 

@αποπάνω: ζήτω η γκόμενα!


----------



## Themis (Jan 22, 2013)

crystal said:


> @αποπάνω: ζήτω η γκόμενα!


Καλά, αν ξαναγράψω ποτέ καζαμία, θα δεις τι έχεις να πάθεις!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 22, 2013)

Themis said:


> Καλά, αν ξαναγράψω ποτέ καζαμία, θα δεις τι έχεις να πάθεις!


Καλά, δεν είχαμε συμφωνήσει ότι μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα θα παραδώσεις το τεύχος με τις προβλέψεις Ιανουαρίου 2013;


----------



## daeman (Jan 22, 2013)

crystal said:


> Πλάκα πλάκα, οι αποδόσεις της ΕΛΕΤΟ είναι πράγματι το αντίστοιχο της Vogon poetry... Μπράβο, Δαεμάνε!
> 
> @αποπάνω: ζήτω η γκόμενα!


Η τιμή ανήκει στην Παλ Αύρα. Και ναι, ζήτω! Παρατήρησα μια στροφή του Ζαζ (με τη μοτοσικλέτα θα την έκανε, την ώρα που εμείς δεν pay-per-view) προς το θελκτικότερον θελκτικό τερέν από τότε. Θέλξις δευτέρα φύσις.



drsiebenmal said:


> Καλά, δεν είχαμε συμφωνήσει ότι μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα θα παραδώσεις το τεύχος με τις προβλέψεις Ιανουαρίου 2013;


Πάλι ληγμένα θα πάρουμε;  Φαίνεται πως περιμένει τη φώτιση των Τριών Ιεραρχών, ο τρισμέγιστος φωστήρ. Καναναπτήρ, καναλυχνάρ; «Αδράχνει το καναπουτσάρ, βουτά το στο μελάνι, με Καζαμία για Οσκάρ, συκώτι νιο μας κάνει.» :-\ 
Να μας παρέδιδε τον Φλεβάρη τουλάχιστον· είμαι πολύ περίεργος να δω τι θα γράψει για τις 29-2 φέτος (σιγά-μην-pay-per-view· μόνο peer review).


----------



## amfoivio (Feb 18, 2013)

Ομολογώ ότι έχω μπερδευτεί.. Έχω έναν κατάλογο προϊόντων να μεταφράσω και το "usb drives" το βρίσκω αρκετά συχνά. Και άντε πες οτι το μεταφράζω ως "στικάκια". Έχω όμως και προϊόντα τύπου "USB Drive Duplicators" (το οποίο είναι κάτι τέτοιο):http://www.vconsole.com/21-Port-USB-Flash-Drive-Duplicator-p-50.html?gclid=CMXM-_7av7UCFcrHtAodNj8Arw
Πώς το μεταφράζουμε; "Συσκευές Αντιγραφής Φλασακίων";;;;;;;


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Τον όρο «στικάκια USB» θα τον βρούμε σε πολλά καταστήματα αν και είμαι βέβαιος ότι κάπως αλλιώς θα είναι ο «επίσημος» όρος. Μια απόδοση για τη δική σου συσκευή, για την περίπτωση που τη θέλει κανείς για να πουλά μηχανήματα και όχι απλώς ορολογία, θα μπορούσε να είναι «συσκευή αντιγραφής σε στικάκια USB». Δεν έχει πιάσει ο όρος _πολυαντιγραφικό_, αλλιώς θα έλεγα *πολυαντιγραφικό για στικάκια*. Και πάντα μπορείς να είσαι ο πρώτος που θα το επιβάλει.


----------



## amfoivio (Feb 18, 2013)

Πάντως σε αυτά τα ηλεκτρονικά είδη, επειδή βγαίνουν συνέχεια καινούργιες συσκευές, και επειδή κάποιες από αυτές δεν υπάρχουν καν στην ελληνική αγορά αναγκάζεται να γίνει κανείς ελαφρώς γλωσσοπλάστης!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 7, 2014)

Χειροποίητα


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 10, 2015)

Στην διάρκεια της δίκης για την λίστα Λαγκάρντ, ακούστηκε το εξής, που διαβάζω εδώ:

_Πρόεδρος_: Τί έγινε με το περίφημο usb;

Η σωστή απάντηση στην ερώτηση του προέδρου θα έπρεπε να είναι κάπως έτσι: "Όλα καλά, κύριε πρόεδρε. Σύντομα θα βγει το USB 4.0 που θα μπαίνει κι απ' τις δυο πλευρές και δεν θα τσατίζεται ο χρήστης που δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει γιατί κάποιες συσκευές έχουν το βύσμα ανάποδα". Γενικά στα πρακτικά βλέπω πρόεδρο και μάρτυρα να χρησιμοποιούν εναλλάξ τους όρους _USB_ και _στικάκι_ σαν να είναι συνώνυμα. Το ίδιο κάνει και το άρθρο.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 10, 2015)

Ε, καλά τώρα. Δεν σου φτάνει που έμαθαν στον 21ο αιώνα ότι υπάρχει και USB; Για τα υπόλοιπα περίμενε τον 22ο.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 10, 2015)

Σας βρίσκω λίγο υπερβολικούς. Στον προφορικό λόγο και γω λέω USB εννοώντας το στικάκι, και μάλλον είμαι και νεότερος από τον πρόεδρο του Ειδικού Δικαστηρίου.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Σας βρίσκω λίγο υπερβολικούς. Στον προφορικό λόγο και γω λέω USB εννοώντας το στικάκι, και μάλλον είμαι και νεότερος από τον πρόεδρο του Ειδικού Δικαστηρίου.


Συμφωνώ.


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2015)

Ομοίως.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 11, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Συμφωνώ.





SBE said:


> Ομοίως.



Ξέρετε όλοι πόσων χρονώ είναι ο πρόεδρος του Ειδικού Δικαστηρίου;!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 11, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Ξέρετε όλοι πόσων χρονώ είναι ο πρόεδρος του Ειδικού Δικαστηρίου;!


Μα, εξήντα πέντε!


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 11, 2015)

Δεν ξέρω γιατί αυτό το επιχείρημα τεχνολογικού αναλφαβηισμού πέραν μιας ηλικίας μάς ακούγεται λογικό μόνο στην Ελλάδα. Για να μην παρεξηγούμαστε, δεν ξέρω αν ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος είναι όντως τεχνολογικά αναλφάβητος, αλλά έτσι όπως το θέτετε είναι σαν να λέτε ότι δικαιολογείται ένας μορφωμένος άνθρωπος του οποίου η δουλειά είναι σοβαρότατο λειτούργημα να μην γνωρίζει από τεχνολογία, λόγω ηλικίας.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 11, 2015)

Αμάν βρε Ελληγενή! Είπα ότι κι εγώ USB το λέω στον προφορικό λόγο (και ότι είμαι μάλλον και νεότερος του προέδρου), και δύο συμφώνησαν μαζί μου, οπότε αναρωτήθηκα αν συμφώνησαν με τη δήλωση ή με την παρένθεση. Μα πρέπει να βάζουμε παντού φατσούλες;!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 11, 2015)

Hellegennes:


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2015)

Για να μην ψάχνετε:

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/anti-joke-chicken


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2015)

Χτες μιλούσε στην Αθήνα ο εφευρέτης του στικακιού Ντοβ Μοράν.

http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?catid=27200&subid=2&pubid=113552340
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dov_Moran


----------



## sarant (Jun 17, 2015)

Μόνο που το άρθρο δεν λέει πού ήταν κρυμμένο το στικάκι πριν το "ανακαλύψει" ο Ντοβ Μόραν:
Το 1989, ο Moran ίδρυσε την M –Systems, την εταιρεία που ανακάλυψε το USB Flash Drive (DiskonKey) (στικάκι) και το Flash Disk (DiskonChip) καθώς και άλλες καινοτόμες συσκευές αποθήκευσης στοιχείων.


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2015)

Πριν εμφανιστεί ο συνήγορος όλων αυτών των αναξιοπαθούντων (ο Ζάζουλας, ντε), θα αναφέρω την καταγραφή της σημασίας από το Χρηστικό με «καταχρ.»:

5. (καταχρ.) εφευρίσκω: _Ο επιστήμονας που ανακάλυψε την πενικιλίνη._

Βέβαια, το παράδειγμα δεν είναι το καλύτερο για την περίπτωση μια και στην πενικιλίνη έχουμε *ανακάλυψη / discovery*.

Νομίζω πάντως ότι θα το βρίσκουμε συχνά το _ανακαλύπτω_ στη θέση του _εφευρίσκω_ εξαιτίας του προβλήματος κλίσης του δεύτερου.


----------



## sarant (Jun 17, 2015)

Ναι, πολύ εύστοχο ότι συμβάλλει και η άγαρμπη κλίση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 18, 2015)

Υπάρχει και το _επινοώ_.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2020)

«Ακριβής απομαγνητοφώνηση συνημμένου Ενιαίου Σειριακού Δίαυλου (Universal Serial Bus)»

Νιώθω ρίγη όταν βλέπω τον τεχνολογικό και ορολογικό εκσυγχρονισμό της δικαιοσύνης μας!

https://tomanifesto.gr/ichitiko-ntokoymento-i-synomilia-mioni-pappa-poy-katatethike-sti-voyli/


----------

